# Ugliest Prianha IYO



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Whats the ugliest piranha in your opinion?

I think Wimple piranhas are the ugliest, if they are not considered piranhas then my second choice would be an elongatus.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I owuld say Elong's are the ugliest.

Don't take this the wrong way, I would love to own an elong, they IMO aren't the lookers of the P species


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

By most peoples opinions wimple's are not piranhas...I would have to say the ugliest piranha by far is a red belly once they get real big...like over 10-11 inches they just lose the body shape and there bottom jaw looks very small and round.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

DEFFINATLY REDS ARE THE UGLY ONES OF THE CREW


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

Reds are the ugliest


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Elong=best looking
irritans=worst looking


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

piraya. i don't like how small their eyes look and their colors just aren't to my liking. remember this is my opinion so shut up and take it :rasp: by the way i think reds are the most attractive :nod:

Joe


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

OMG!!!

I can't think of any piranha that's ugly to me!

I think they're all gorgeous looking!!!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

reds are sexy.  thats all i have to say


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> reds are sexy. thats all i have to say


Just make sure they're not under age buddy.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

each species contains its own beauty...
...They are all ugly if you really want to come down to it, or they are all beautiful...
Either way the way we look at fish in terms of appearnce, we more so compare them on how intriguing the appearance is amongst many other factors as well.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

> each species contains its own beauty...
> ...They are all ugly if you really want to come down to it, or they are all beautiful...
> Either way the way we look at fish in terms of appearnce, we more so compare them on how intriguing the appearance is amongst many other factors as well.


very true :nod:


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

I say the only ugly P is a dead P ! Theyre all bad ass.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

An adult Serrasalmus eigenmanni.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Only Pacus are ugly!


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> > reds are sexy. thats all i have to say
> 
> 
> Just make sure they're not under age buddy.
> ...


 BARELY LEGAL!?!??!

JUST THE WAY I LIKE IT!!










Oooops did I say that out loud!?!?!?


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

alright michael jackson


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

we said piranhas


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> alright michael jackson












that was a good one!


----------



## Den (Jan 25, 2004)

my 2 month old red bellie is hott ( can't tell if male of female either )


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

eiganmanni (sp)

when i first saw their pics i was like shiet thats one ugly P

but i wouldnt mind owning one Hahaha


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I havent seen many of them but i think the s altuvei are the ugliest and elongs are the nicest looking.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Pacu. I dont care if its not a piranha, they are ugly and stupid.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> Pacu. I dont care if its not a piranha, they are ugly and stupid.


 lol i think so too


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

every single p is hott


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

elong


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i'm surprised a lot of people think Elongs are ugly, imo i think they are fine looking specimens but to be honest my vote will have to go towards the pygo's cousin called the Pacu.... they have the body of a Pygo but the face of a pig.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> Pacu. I dont care if its not a piranha, they are ugly and stupid.


 yes :nod:

or the wimple


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

pacu's


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah id agree i think elongs are one of the best looking but fav would have to be a big black rhom, ugliest would be a norm spilo to me.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm almost certain I shouldn't say this, but I think all _Pygocentrus_ look pretty bad once they get huge (10"+). The color fades and they sort of lose their shape as well.

Does anyone have pictures of an adult _eigenmanni_, I've never seen one?

-PK


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

my vote on ugly is for a large p.natt close second is Innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> my vote on ugly is for a large p.natt close second is Innes


 I think I'm not a piranha


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

After 6 inches RBP's start to look like crap but Calmoni look like crap at all sizes.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

best looking=gold spilo
worst looking=elong


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

OMG did someone say Altuvei were ugly? That fish is pure beuty, the absolute number one piranha to own imo

If people think that gold spilos have "super gold" color.. then they obviously havent seen and adult brandtii with 10x the gold spangling then a spilo :nod:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

BTW - Black Mask Elongatus rules


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

I





















elongs. They are some hot biatches! Altuvei and Brandtii are hot once they mature as well and they is nothing as sexy as a huge monster rhom. I guess I love all p's


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Why do you guys hate elong's?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Reds looks so retarded! There bodies are deformed.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Personally I think elongs don't resemble the looks of a typical piranha, and their colors plain silver isn't that much attractive. Althought there body structure and teeth make them look like devils.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

kouma said:


> Personally I think elongs don't resemble the looks of a typical piranha,


 That's exactly why I like them so much. :smile: :smile:


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

im not a fan of huge rhoms i think they look ugly as hell


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I should've made my question more specific; regardless of the size, which one if the ugliest piranha IYO.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i really don't find any to be ugly...but if i had to pick, it would probably be one eyed ps. lol


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Any sized elongatus is awesome looking!!


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

i love how all the piranha look! but if i had to pick one i'd say the brantii is my least favorite ... but then again i haven't seen too many of them ...


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

IMO, Irritans are the ugliest! But that's just me.... I think a mature natt looks good!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

PYGOS ARE THE MOST ATTRACTIVE!!!!

UGLY IS THE PRISTOBRYCON MACULIPINNIS
this is the only time ive seen or heard of this kind of piranha......


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

ugly piranha. :sad:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

> Reds looks so retarded! There bodies are deformed.
> 
> you think these fish look deformed?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

None :nod: ...!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> None :nod: ...!


 I 2nd that!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Eigenmanni or P. Serrulatus


----------



## Tchr7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Over breed domestic reds are the worst.

Wild caught the best looking!

pacus are a waste.


----------

